# Hospital Reimbursement for 99214



## g.fairchild (Sep 28, 2011)

HI All,

My Practice Admin asked if I could find out what the outpatient facility would be reimbursed by Medicare if our Physicians did a 99214 in their facility.  I am unfamiliar with Hospital Fee schedules.  Would someone be able to give me this approx amount or direct me on how to locate their fee schedule on CMS? I would GREATLY appreciate this...it's stressing me out.

Thanks much!!


----------



## weshelman (Sep 30, 2011)

Maybe check here: https://www.cms.gov/apps/physician-fee-schedule/search/search-criteria.aspx


----------



## ckkohler (Oct 3, 2011)

The above mentioned link is the best resource.  If you are not familiar with using it, be sure to look at the "facility column" and not the "non-facility column" ... hope this answers your question!


----------

